# Puppy Aggression



## SRamsey (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a 12 week old puppy. She can be such an angel but there are times when she is so agressive. Outside she pulls up the grass, when we pick her up, or say no, or tap her on her nose, she gets so angry. She snaps at us, growls, and is very vicious. We have tried everything. We have removed her from the situation, said no very sternly, tap her nose, done everything that every internet article and book say but she is so nasty. She bit my husband before and we are so afraid she will bite someone other than us. Anytime we tell her not to do something she becomes very agressive. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. This has caused a lot of stress. Our puppy can be so sweet but when she doesn't want to hear "no" she is such a pill.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm not convinced that a pup that young is actually "aggressive", but it does sound like you have an issue on your hands. First, I will HIGHLY suggest you find some kind of puppy class. This will help you learn a lot and hopefully be able to address your issues you are having. If you can't find a puppy class seek the help of a trainer who can help to establish rules and proper ways to correct or re-direct the puppy's attention.

Also, just as a side note, but I don't think you are accomplishing anything by "tapping the nose". 

Good luck. Some of our trainers on here should be able to give you even more details and things you can try in your home.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! And to the life of Golden puppies!

I would try some positive techniques and ignoring her when she behaves badly. She is looking for attention and wanting to play with you like you are littermates. I am 99.9% sure she is not "aggressive". 

She is just finding her way as are you. Get a book (or internet search) on NILIF or get a clicker and start positive training. Don't respond to her land sharking, tapping on the nose might make it worse. She might think you like the game! It is all very complicated and dogish, but please hang in there, she is not trying to hurt you, she probably loves you very much.

Wait till you get it all fixed and then she starts again at nine months! Post again and I will post the same answer . Love and patience. And crate and ignore it!

Good luck!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

She is not aggressive. There is really no such thing as "puppy aggression." She is simply a puppy who gets excited while playing and doesn't know any better. It is your job to redirect her. When she nips at you, tell her NO and give her a toy or a bone and praise her when she chews that instead. You might also want to utilize a crate for time outs when necessary. This is 100% normal puppy behavior, not aggression.


----------



## LindaMarie (Jun 21, 2009)

my puppy does the same thing and i know that when she has a hold of me my first instinct is to tap her nose which i did the first few times before i could think about it and not do it. but then i realized that she thought this was a game and it got worse (i have nicknamed her crocodile) what i did that helped the most with this was buy some peanut butter and put some on my feet to teach her to lick instead of bite then i did the same with my hands and where ever else she likes to bite me. when she licks i praise her and she gets a treat (the peanut butter). she still is snappy some times but i tell her no and ignore her if she continues. also i read on this site that it may also be boredom so i take Molly outside and she is learning to chase and return a ball to me which since i started this the biting has gotten much less and is consistently less. i also found that pulling when she is biting makes it worse as well as she gets excited thinking i am playing with her so i gently remove her teeth and tell her no. and now she is developing a conscience because when i say no or spray her she lays down with her chin on her paws and gives me the look...which makes me laugh! she started developing a conscience when i got a spray bottle which if i can grab while she is biting me i spray her and she does not like this at all and stops immediately. my puppy just turned 9 weeks old and i was concerned as she is able to break skin now and this is not a trait i want her to think is ok but i was assured that they all go through this and will outgrow it in time. and so this advice helped me feel better and so i am passing it onto you and hopefully it will help you as well.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I have 9 little 'land sharks' who are 6 weeks old at the moment! They are biting harder and harder when playing, and if you watch the pups play, they squeel until the biter lets go. They then carry on as if nothing has happened... so funny to watch!

The way I deal with their biting (they love to gather around, tails wagging and trying to chew shoes, clothes and fingers/toes) I roll my hand into a ball say no gently and give them something else to chew.

I'm glad you've asked some advice now before it gets into a set pattern of behaviour for your pup. They can behave like little brats at that age when they want to carry on doing something and you try to stop them. If the pup bites through playfullness or stubborness, try to redirect with something they can chew, say "good pup" when they stop biting. Keep voices soft and calm and try to keep a cool head.

Just remember, as with children, try to ignore completley the unwanted behaviour and praise like mad when they do something right. As others have said don't hit the pup in any way, it will only encourage them to be defensive.

It's not an easy task to get it right with a puppy, they are such hard work and challenge you frequently. It's all worth it when they've grown up and you realise what a fab dog they are. Good luck, I'm sure you'll work this out in no time at all.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like she needs an environment that is a bit more managed so that she isn't getting into as much trouble in the first place. Pups learn best be being correct and giving us a chance to priase them. You can let her drag a short leash so that if she does get into something, you can pick up the leash and calmly lead her away. I'd just say something like, "Eh eh... c'mon... get your toy" as you're leading her away from something incorrect. If you're too confrontational, that may elicit the snappy, bratty response.


----------



## bluemax50 (Apr 3, 2009)

SRamsey said:


> I have a 12 week old puppy. She can be such an angel but there are times when she is so agressive. Outside she pulls up the grass, when we pick her up, or say no, or tap her on her nose, she gets so angry. She snaps at us, growls, and is very vicious. We have tried everything. We have removed her from the situation, said no very sternly, tap her nose, done everything that every internet article and book say but she is so nasty. She bit my husband before and we are so afraid she will bite someone other than us. Anytime we tell her not to do something she becomes very agressive. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. This has caused a lot of stress. Our puppy can be so sweet but when she doesn't want to hear "no" she is such a pill.


 
I just want to know one thing!!! *WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH MY DOG!!!!!*
WOW!! You've discribed my 14 week old male Golden to a tee. He's in week 3 of Puppy Class and so far Bezerker mode is still frequent!! Hoping it's only temporary.....


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

I am having a similar problem. My issue differers in that my pup think he rules the roost. I have been working on training, controling the door ways, controling the movement, etc. 
When there is something Jake is dominately fixated on, I work to change his focus or remove the item.

There have been 5 times, in two weeks, that he has reacted in an agressive manner. This is an obvious aggressive change in his tone and his actually snarl. I have been very consistent in making sure that he is put in his place with out any physical pain. In the process his dominant behaviors become much more extreme and I simply remain calm and hold him still. 

This happened in the midst of a group of children today. He went after a toy agressively. I immediately put Jake on the ground and held him in place firmly. He protested with the angry growling and bared teeth and attempts to bite. His posture and body language spoke to his agression. 

Fortunately, or unfortunately, he is only 8 weeks old. He is young enough that his behavior can be changed fairly quickly (any thoughts on how best to accomplish this are more than welcome!!). I knew this might be an issue when I got him as he was humping every pup in his litter when I got him. ::sigh:: His first anger response happened when another toy, with an odd sound, went toward the toy he was playing with at the time. The second time this happened was when I attempted to remove the toy he was chewing. The second time led to his first introduction to his alpha mom. I didn't hit him, but I did put him on the ground and hold him there until he surrendered. It took far too long for him to do so. 

Anyway... I will be taking him to obedience school. I will be doing a great deal of training with him on a daily basis. No tug of war, no aggressive games. I hope this can be nipped quickly!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

LizShort said:


> .
> 
> There have been 5 times, in two weeks, that he has reacted in an agressive manner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I really hate it when people say their puppy is aggressive. I don't think an 8 week old puppy really has it in him to be aggressive. Can't we just say that the puppy is being snippy? On more than one occasion did Flora get a little snippy with me when she was a puppy, but I would never, ever say that she was or is aggressive. It's a puppy; it's just testing its boundaries with you.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The confrontational methods described in this thread (including "tapping" the dog on the nose or pinning him down, however calmly) can actually bring out more so-called "aggression" in some dogs. It's a pretty normal human response to overpower a misbehaving puppy to "show him who's boss." What you're actually communicating to a puppy when you respond physically like that is that you are dangerous and aggressive and could snap at any moment.

Puppies bite and curl their lips because they don't know it's the wrong way to get what they want. Physically overpowering them or striking them can actually increase their fear and confusion and bring out even more of those unconfident, fearful behaviors. 

Find ways to praise your pup for behaving the way you would like and studiously ignore what you don't like. Teach her that biting you makes you very boring and still, but that sitting in place makes you become animated and happy. Interrupt behaviors you don't like (pulling up grass, for example), but don't "punish." Dogs don't really understand punishment. They understand consistency, and most of the time they're really just looking for ways to get more food or attention. Show them that good behaviors garner them what they want and bad behaviors get them nothing.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

my4goldens said:


> Umm, you got your puppy when he was six weeks old? That is really quite young to be removed from his litter. maybe he didn't learn bite inhibition from his mother? I know others will have good advice to you, but at 8 weeks old he is just a baby, please don't hold him to the ground.


I did get Jake very early. I was not happy with it, but the breeder had already taken the pups from the mother by 5 weeks old. I made a poor decision on breeders and I admit my mistake (please don't flame me any more than I have already been about this issue).Most of the time, Jake is a wonderful pup. He is sitting when asked, he is getting the hang of recall including the sit in front of me as required in the show ring (yes, I am going to be showing in obedience) and he is a cuddle monster when it is cool enough. 

There are these little "snippy" behaviors that are undesirable. 

As for ignoring, does that not imply that the behavior is acceptable? Just curious. 

When I started training, it was in the days of collar pops and no lures. I had a great deal of success with this method, wether it is popular or not, I did. Quincy and I were inseparable. I am sure there is a good that has changed in the last 25+ years. 

anyway.... so much going on in this one little post LOL


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

LizShort said:


> As for ignoring, does that not imply that the behavior is acceptable? Just curious.


Nope. The dog is seeking attention. When you withhold it, you teach the dog that the behavior does not achieve the desired result. You're passively non-reinforcing it. Unlike a physical punishment, non-reinforcement gives the dog a chance to creatively offer another behavior, one which you may be able to reward.

Dogs don't understand what's "acceptable" or not. They understand what works and what doesn't, what gets the positive attention (or any at all) or not. They understand that an action may get them praise, punishment, or nothing at all based on their past experiences.



LizShort said:


> When I started training, it was in the days of collar pops and no lures. I had a great deal of success with this method, wether it is popular or not, I did. Quincy and I were inseparable. I am sure there is a good that has changed in the last 25+ years.


A whole lot has changed, and vastly for the better. I too used to train much more coercively, but methods that focus as much as possible on positive reinforcement work faster, deliver more solid results, and build a better relationship between you and your dog.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

This sounds exactly like the puppy I brought back to the breeder. She would be around 12 weeks right now. I wonder if you bought the same puppy I had? She was the most vicious puppy I've ever encountered in my life. She pulled up grass too, especially the dandilions.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Nicole74 said:


> This sounds exactly like the puppy I brought back to the breeder. She would be around 12 weeks right now. I wonder if you bought the same puppy I had? She was the most vicious puppy I've ever encountered in my life. She pulled up grass too, especially the dandilions.


I'm sorry but I am not hearing viscious behavior in these posts. I am hearing normal puppy behavior that is not being properly redirected and/or handled. In over 30 years of being in Goldens, I have yet to see an aggressive Golden that young.

All my pups have gone through that stage where they love to bite at the grass, and pull up dandelions (and flowers!) Very normal puppy behavior.

There have been some good ideas shared here to handle/redirect the behavior, and I know they work-I use them on my litters all the time. Time outs when they get overly excited, ignoring them if they try to chew on you, redirecting them and refusing to let them have their way when they are misbehaving will all work. 

Getting physical with them by using roll-overs or tapping on their nose seldom works well in the long run.

I have the pamphlet from Dr. Ian Dunbar that was given out as a freebie a while ago. If anyone is interested, pm me or email me and I will send it to you. It is only 156 pages and an easy read. He also has some excellent videos and books available.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Nope. The dog is seeking attention. When you withhold it, you teach the dog that the behavior does not achieve the desired result. You're passively non-reinforcing it. Unlike a physical punishment, non-reinforcement gives the dog a chance to creatively offer another behavior, one which you may be able to reward.


While I am not a fan of nose bumping, thwacking, and that sort of stuff to stop biting I think simply ignoring is not always effective--and this method depends on the fact that the dog is doing it for attention. I have a 13 week old pup who would tear me to pieces if I became a vegetable and did absolutely nothing. I've tried, but she stills tries to chomp on my toes and put holes in my clothes. It's fun regardless if she gets 'attention' from it or not.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Anything that gets the pup more "wired" isn't going to work. Lucky surged with adrenalyne when I tapped him on the nose or pinned him down. 

BUT he also became very play agressive when I squealed or yelpped. Each pup is different. Timeout at the moment of the behavior was best for him.

At 13 weeks Lucky did show true aggression around his food. So I do not think its accurate to say that puppies can't show aggression. Unfortunately intense play can look aggressive to the person who hasn't seen what true aggression is.

Its really hard for us to know exactly what the puppy is doing unless we are watching first person.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Lucky's mom said:


> Anything that gets the pup more "wired" isn't going to work. Lucky surged with adrenalyne when I tapped him on the nose or pinned him down.
> 
> BUT he also became very play agressive when I squealed or yelpped. Each pup is different. Timeout at the moment of the behavior was best for him.
> 
> ...


I agree, it is very hard to judge anything by what someone says--and I also agree that puppies CAN be aggressive at a young age. Aggression is not always environmental, it has a genetic component that can be seen at a young age. I've seen it too. Now, mine isn't aggressive at all but I could see where someone would *think* she is because when she playing tug she is really into it with growlies and all


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> I'm sorry but I am not hearing viscious behavior in these posts. I am hearing normal puppy behavior that is not being properly redirected and/or handled. In over 30 years of being in Goldens, I have yet to see an aggressive Golden that young.


I disagree with you. The puppy I had was truely aggressive. She was attacking me full blown at 7 weeks. I brought her back to the breeder at 8 weeks and the breeder saw her aggression and said something was wrong with her. I saw an ad in the star tribune the next day for her after I brought her back. The pup was lunging at me and snapping. I could see down her throat. She attacked my children and neighbor too all with in the week I had her. It is not normal puppy behavior.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

All I can add is that if anyone were to spend any amount of time with a litter of 7 week old pups (I have 9 of the little land sharks) they might perceive their rough play as aggression. They spent a whole hour tonight tearing around and leaping on each other, teeth baring, growling, general rough housing, but that is just how they are.

If you take a puppy from its littermates too early, that vital interaction with their own littermates is lost, where they start to learn bite inhibition from each other and the rules of play etc.

I would say that 99% of puppies of this age would behave in the same way. If they do not have other littermates to play with, then they will use their humans in the same way. Its how they learn.

I would never ever hit, cause pain, fear (by holding down), or uncertainty in a pup of this age (or any age for that matter). They are BABIES, they are all the same to some degree or another and they must go through these behaviours in order to learn. Its usually the humans who mess them up.

Positive reinforcement, consistency, calmness, love in bucketloads is the key.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I simply do not understand labeling a puppy that young as aggressive. It may be that you are not sure about what you are dealing with, but I am also positive that it is not aggression. 

It really makes me sad that people are so quick to label without even trying to meet with a trainer, or if it's beyond a trainer's ability, a behaviorist. It's easier to give up and call them aggressive. Not every puppy is easy. Some are less easy than others....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> While I am not a fan of nose bumping, thwacking, and that sort of stuff to stop biting I think simply ignoring is not always effective--and this method depends on the fact that the dog is doing it for attention. I have a 13 week old pup who would tear me to pieces if I became a vegetable and did absolutely nothing. I've tried, but she stills tries to chomp on my toes and put holes in my clothes. It's fun regardless if she gets 'attention' from it or not.


If you try ignoring after you've tried and failed with other methods, the pup already knows that you'll react if you're bitten enough, so you have a bit of an uphill battle ahead. In order to switch techniques at this point, you need to be more patient than somebody starting from scratch and you need to wear something that isn't fun to chew when you train your pup.

Make sure a desirable alternative toy is available, like a rope bone that's fun to shred and a nylabone that's rubbery and chicken-scented. If your puppy is still picking you, even when you're perfectly still, and you absolutely cannot tolerate more biting, then you can mix in an aversive, as long as it's very calm, non-energizing, and makes sense to the dog. Leaning a little into the pup's personal space, with a soft "no" pitched as low as you can get it is often enough to communicate "no biting" without adding fuel to the fire. Louder voices can be energizing, but lower voices imitate displeased noises an older dog might make and can often get through to a pup.

But even without the "no," eventually a pup will pick a toy over human skin, and you can praise him for that. Whether you use the aversive or not, the praise and play for choosing the right object is what teaches the pup what to do. It's infinitely easier to teach a pup _to_ do something than to teach him _not_ to do something. Unpleasant sounds coming from you can help interrupt the pup, but they don't create rock-solid, long-lasting behavior as effectively and swiftly as positive reinforcement does.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's certainly possible for a young pup to have improper temperament and to show truly aggressive, dangerous behaviors from a young age.

However, that's a tiny fraction of a percentage of the time. The vast majority of owners that come to this board talking about "aggression" are in fact talking about high-energy, mouthy, incredibly normal pups, often untrained or under-exercised. Let's be nice to them as we try to help, shall we? Not everybody becomes a dog expert _before_ getting a dog.

I happen to have been very lucky to have gotten my first dog while I was roommates with someone who was training her fourth puppy. Even so, I made many missteps in raising him and continue to learn things every day that make me look back and wonder what I was thinking.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

Understand that I have raised several pups. I am not a noob, and I am not a silly dork who doesn't know play from aggravation. I know that the majority of Jake's problems have come from him being weened and removed from his mother at 5 weeks of age. I know that because this happened, there was the need to establish a pecking order because mom wasn't there to depeck them.

I do not believe that Jake is a bad dog by any stretch of the imagination. He is loving and sweet and a total cuddle monster. He is easily redirected and has quickly learned several obedience commands. He is, for the most part, house broke( until I quit paying attention to him LOL) and is a wonderful part of my family. 

He has some issues that need to be nipped in the butt right now before he grows into an 80 pound dog. How much of his agressive, or snippiness, is due to stress or exhaustion, I don't know. If those are the triggers, excellent. That is easily dealt with through a modification in his routine. If it is not, then I need to find other ways to ensure that he doesn't react inappropriately. 

If you still think I'm a dork, that's fine, just don't reply to my posts in a flaming manner when you don't live with, nor have ever seen my puppy's reactions. I do know some things about raising a pup... but I'm far from perfect. 

Tippykayak, thank you so much for your possitive comments about mine and the OP's dealings with our pups.


----------



## LindaMarie (Jun 21, 2009)

i have an update which has really helped as molly took a turn for the worse again with the landsharking...i went and bought some "bitter apple" spray as the water spray had lost its edge...it was a good investment and now i spray where ever she likes to bite and chew and it has slowed her landsharking behavior down immediately and so i am working on her conscience by really praising her when she hesitates or stops and she gets lots of kisses or redirection to her chew toys. now at least she is thinking before she goes into landshark mode and it isn't as bad. it has been a struggle and very frustrating but hopefully this works. i even had to spray my cat...and it is not toxic just don't get it into their eyes. now she gives my cat a chance to gently "bite" her nose...which is hilarious as my cat gently holds onto her nose for a few seconds then lets go (sunny doesn't hurt molly as she is very gentle about her love bites) and this is so funny to see! molly is now 10 weeks old and is maturing ever so slightly which is evident by the development of a conscience and more times than not now she is a sweet entertaining puppy instead of a crocodile. the bitter apple stuff i got at pet value for 14.68$ after taxes hope this helps


----------



## vanessa (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a 9 week old who growls and snaps whenever I tell her NO also(not while we are playing--I know puppy play growls) this is different she is MAD This is my first dog and I was wondering if you are having luck with this issue--HELP--Abby


----------



## vanessa (Jul 23, 2009)

*9 week old pup with temper*

my 9 week old tries to bite and growls very aggressivly(Not a play growl--it is so different)She gets mad when I tell her NO and does it--she does it to other dogs, she does it when I pick her up and she wants down but I am in a situation that I can't put her down--I NEED HELP WITH WHAT TECHNIQUE TO USE right now I am putting her outside in the yard if we are home but when we are not at home I have been holding her close to my chest until she calms down and also saying No the whole time--when she becomes calm I will put her down--she also really growls at my 5 year old who basically leaves her alone 90 % of the time--ANY HELP APPRECIATED
Abby in Livingston Montana(
PS==she came from a breeder and she talked me in to taking her at 6 weeks and I now know that was a BIG mistake--I should have done more research first--SORRY


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with putting the puppy in the crate for a quiet time just dont say anything like bad dog or anything. I equate a puppy when they get out of control like a tired toddler that has a little fit. I would not use the method of holding her close to you to get her to calm down because soon she will be a big girl and it wont be easy to do that. 
In the puppy section and training section there is some good information to help.


----------

